# suse 7.3 bootfähig ?



## nils11 (27. Januar 2002)

hi leute  .

ich überlege gerade, ob ich mir suse linux 7.3 kaufen soll. allerdings wüsste ich vorher gerne, ob diese version bootfähig ist.
damit meine ich, ob ich die version auf einem pc installieren kann, auf dem vorher noch kein os installiert war.

ne antwort wäre nett.


----------



## gecko (27. Januar 2002)

jupp, das ist kein problem du kannst direkt von der cd/diskette booten und loslegen...


----------



## nils11 (28. Januar 2002)

danke für die antwort  .


----------



## port29 (1. Februar 2002)

wenn du dsl oder höher hast, dann kannst du Linux von einem FTP Server aus installieren...


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (1. Februar 2002)

Zum Thema SuSE Linux vom FTP Server installieren:

Man kann es machen, ja, aber je nach Paketauswahl wäre mir das ehrlich gesagt zu stressig. Das kann mehrere Stunden dauern (bei mir waren es trotz DSL fast 4h!)

Dann doch lieber die einfacherere Variante sich SuSE zu kaufen und dann auch noch gleich die Handbücher dazu haben, denn vieles Lesen am Bildschirm ist auch nicht gut.

Wenn man es dann installiert hat kann man ja bei Anbindung >= DSL die Updates per SuSE Update installieren.

Wann es sich lohnt, meines Erachtens nach, vom FTP zu installieren, wäre dann eher am Verbindung ab 2MB+ wo es dann wirklich zügiger geht, aber halt trotzdem noch nicht so wie von CD oder DVD.

Fazit: Es ist besser ein paar Mark zu investieren als ewig lang damit beschäftigt zu sein, die Installation per FTP zu machen!


----------



## port29 (1. Februar 2002)

hmmmm........
120DM oder4 Stunden installation, bei der man eigentlich nichts tun braucht, also ich währe ja für die 4 Stunden. Ich kenn euere Einstellung nicht, aber:

in die Stadt fahren: 30     min
linux kaufen       : 15-20  min
nach Hause fahren  : 30     min
linux installieren : 30-90  min

------------------------------------
                    105-200 min

mein Vorschlag ist:

23.30 Bootdiskette erstellen
23.35 Rechner von Bootdiskette starten
23.37 Module laden und auf den FTP zugreifen
23.45 Installationsdateien runterladen (yast)
23.50 Partitionierung & Formatierung
23.55 Pakete auswählen
00.00 Installation starten
  |
  |
  |
06.00 Linux ist installiert
06.05 Kernel installieren
06.15 Linux booten

vom Zeitlichem Aufwand ist das fast das selbe (oder sogar erwas weniger) als würde man linux kaufen und dann installieren. Man hat dann aber 120 DM gespart und den Weg in die Stadt.

@digi
wie oft liest du eigentlich pro woche das SuSE Handbuch? Ich habs nur ein Mal gebraucht, als ich den Kernel neukompiliert habe. Dafür haben mir aber meine 7.0er Handbücher voll ausgereicht. Auf meiner Kiste ist 7.3 drauf vom FTP installiert, aber ich gebe zu, ich hab eine 2 Mbit Verbindung, aber DSL reicht da meiner Meinung nach völlig aus. Bei ISDN & Modem würde ich das garnicht erst versuchen...


----------



## nils11 (1. Februar 2002)

*öhm...*

danke für die tipps, aber ich hab nur isdn  . dsl ist bei mir noch nicht verfügbar  .

aber wenn ich die version bei suse direkt bestelle, dann bekomme ich als schüler doch rabatt oder ???


----------



## port29 (1. Februar 2002)

Naja, ich glaub nicht, dass dir SuSE selber das ganze billiger gibt, ich würde das bei steckenborn.de kaufen, hier ist ein Link

http://www.steckenborn.de/var/sus.htm


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (1. Februar 2002)

Ich schau schon öfters mal rein, vor allem das Kapitel über Netzwerke lese ich mir ständig durch um mein Wissen zu testen, außerdem verstehe ich nach mehrmaligem lesen immer besser als bei einmal lesen. Dann probiere ich noch verschiedene Sachen aus... Von dem her ist es nicht schlecht!

Wie kommt steckborn zu so einem Preis? Ist ja mal voll heftig!


----------



## port29 (1. Februar 2002)

Steckenborn ist ja für Schulversionen bekannt...
Was liest du eigentlich über Netzwerke?


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (1. Februar 2002)

Alles...
DNS, Samba, Proxy, DHCP, WWW usw. Man weis nie, wofür man es einmal brauchen könnte!

Okay, ich informiere mich schon über Neuerungen im Netz, das ist kein Thema!


----------



## nils11 (1. Februar 2002)

*schulen ???*

das angebot von steckenborn ist doch nur für schulen, oder seh ich das auch der seite falsch ???


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (1. Februar 2002)

Ich kenne mich da jetzt zu wenig aus um genaue Infos zu geben, aber ich denke mal, das diese Schulversionen wie diese Schülerlizenzen sind.

Da musst Du eine Schulbescheinigung oder Studentenausweis vorweisen und Du bekommst sie zu Studenten bzw. Schülerpreisen.

Kann sein das ich mich irre. Weis da jemand was genaueres?


----------



## port29 (1. Februar 2002)

ich hab keine Ahnung, wie SuSE das macht aber der große kleine ultraweiche Bruder macht das so: 

Du kaufst dir das Progg, du bekommst schonmal den Karton  
Im karton ist dann ein Bogen, den die Schule ausfüllen muss, den schickst du ab und bekommst dann die CD und die License zugeschickt, aber ich glaub net, dass suse das so macht, die werden warsheinlich nur ein Fax haben wollen oder sowas...


----------



## nils11 (1. Februar 2002)

*oha...*

das ist mir alles viel zu kompliziert  .

ich warte lieber noch ein wenig und wünsch es mir dann zum geburtstag  .


----------



## Ripper (19. Februar 2002)

*linux von ftp*

Hi also ich mein Linux nicht vom ftp sondern von cede installiert. Hab ein 52x laufwerk und weildu gesagt hast ftp is zu lamarschig hier ein konter ich hab von sage und schreibe !!!*5*!!! gebraucht (voll install).

Grutz Roby


----------



## nils11 (20. Februar 2002)

*öhm...*

öhm, bein nem freund von mir dauerte die installation 10 minuten  .


----------



## Ripper (26. Februar 2002)

*Re: öhm...*

Jo aber dann nicht mit nem PIII 500 mhz  und die voll install


----------



## Ripper (26. Februar 2002)

*Re: Re: öhm...*

Achso 5h mit konfig mein ich


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (27. Februar 2002)

Gut, ich hab jetzt knapp 3h gebraucht. Alles installiert inklusive konfigurieren.

Hab einen anderen Server genommen und gut war's


----------



## Ripper (28. Februar 2002)

Hmmmmmm vieleicht war ich auch bloß zu blöd dafür

Cu Ripper


----------

